# 21rs Bypass..no Hot Water



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi all.....

We are dewinterizing our (brand new) TT (for the first time) as we speak and am wondering if the valve for the hot water tank is in bypass or not. We have NO HOT WATER ON ELECTRIC.....This is what we have done.....

1) Removed the wardrobe drawer and saw that the the valve/lever was horizontal and there was antifreeze in the line. 
2) Switched the valve to vertical, the antifreeze ran out, the lines are now clear. (Left the valve that way)

Still no hot water. Panel light is red, breaker is on.

UPDATE BUT STILL NEED HELP......THINK we were in bypass afterall. I moved the valve lever back to horizontal and heard a loud noise (think it was filling the water heater).--Hot water is a GO on LP but still cold on electric.

HELP!


----------



## thunderbird (Aug 27, 2006)

I was about to ask the same basic question. I am de-winterizing our 29BHS for the first time, and can't get hot water either way. I was careful to make sure there was water in there before I hit the water heater button, but the manual talks about lighting the pilot light. I understand that, but just can not figure out where that is. It says I woill have either a "White Robinson" or another brand, but I can't tell. Can anyone help with this?

Thanks.

UPDATE:

I went back out and "rycycled" the gas. (Turned it on an off). What do you know... I heard the whoosh of the gas and now it's cooking hot water. That damn water heater manual is deceptive!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

thunderbird said:


> Hi all.....
> 
> We are dewinterizing our (brand new) TT (for the first time) as we speak and am wondering if the valve for the hot water tank is in bypass or not. We have NO HOT WATER ON ELECTRIC.....This is what we have done.....
> 
> ...


Did it ever work on electric or had you ever tried it?
Some new owners have found loose wires preventing it from running on electric.
If the electric was turned on even for a minute without water in the tank, then the heating element is toast.
If you're sure the tank has water in it and the breaker is on, then it should heat. No heat and a trip to the dealer is in order, Unless you have some electrical knowledge and feel like doing a little trouble shooting.


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Did it ever work on electric or had you ever tried it?
Some new owners have found loose wires preventing it from running on electric.
If the electric was turned on even for a minute without water in the tank, then the heating element is toast.
If you're sure the tank has water in it and the breaker is on, then it should heat. No heat and a trip to the dealer is in order, Unless you have some electrical knowledge and feel like doing a little trouble shooting.

Hmmmmm...bet we fried the heating element when we thought we were off bypass and there was water in the tank. Suppose we'll have to head off to the dealer before our maiden voyage on Wednesday.









Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Bluesky is right, you fried the electric heating element.


----------

